# Over 100 Dems introduce new healthcare



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson ... n-n2542282



> More Than 100 House Dems: Our Healthcare Bill Will Outlaw Private Coverage, Eliminate Up to Two Million Jobs, and Cover Abortion


That is the title of the article.....

They haven't rolled out how to pay for it yet. But one inkling is a "wealthy" tax. So when people renounce citizenship and move to the islands.... then who pays for it?

So saying the party isn't shifting towards socialism or "big" government is a falsehood. :bop:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I hope they keep pushing this agenda. The Democrats will do more to get Trump reelected than any one else. :laugh:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You are correct.

Lets look at the legislation so far for this new class.

1. Green new deal
2. "universal" gun check. Which I stated in another thread what else is with it.
3. This healthcare bill.

Let alone some of the "front runners" talk about a 70% tax on the wealthy, among other things.

In MN the newly elected governor wants to up gas tax by .25 a gallon. Plus increase the state income tax rate. Does he not know that a "gas tax" is a tax on the poor. Think about the person who is working two jobs and has to drive to both of them. adding another $2.25 a fill up on a 10 gallon tank (which most smaller cars have) is adding roughly if the person fills up once a week (most of the time that is twice a week). But another $117 or $234 a year to people. Again that is if it is a 10 gallon tank. I wont say what it is in my truck... But I fill up once a week and most of my miles are for my job. :bop:

Does the new governor in MN want MN to turn into NY with people and business leaving. I have sent letters to my elected officials on this. Because MN has lots of business located in the metro. Do they want them to leave for cheaper tax states? I mean 19 of the fortune 500 companies are based in MN. Does he want to lose them. I think he would learn from NYC and try to attract them instead. :bop:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> You are correct.
> 
> Lets look at the legislation so far for this new class.
> 
> ...


And sadly in the twin cities and many other large metro areas you are burning that high cost gas going nowhere as you sit in traffic and wait.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> And sadly in the twin cities and many other large metro areas you are burning that high cost gas going nowhere as you sit in traffic and wait.


Correct. Or the Stop and go which kills fuel economy.

Thank god I don't live in the metro. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think the left is going to run hard left this election season to see what sticks. Most young people want the free stuff and they think they can drum up enough young voters and the middle aged people mad that their boss because me makes more money. It is scary to see what is happening. The problem is, that there are so many liberal people that aren't liberal anymore and more align with the conservatives but for some reason hate Trump so much they will vote left just to get Trump out, even though that will hurt their pocket books or their gun rights. It is getting scary out in the political field.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is an issue that anyone who has a dem who signed onto this bill and was in office the same time as the ACA. If they voted for the ACA and that was going to fix our healthcare system. Why should they be voting for this? Are they admitting the ACA was a failure? Or why should we think this will fix the system?

I am waiting for someone who voted for the ACA come out and say, "IT IS A FAILURE". But I wont hold my breath.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> Here is an issue that anyone who has a dem who signed onto this bill and was in office the same time as the ACA. If they voted for the ACA and that was going to fix our healthcare system. Why should they be voting for this? Are they admitting the ACA was a failure? Or why should we think this will fix the system?


They don't want to admit its a polished turd. They also don't know how to fix it either and that's the problem


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Re upping this to update on what Dem's think of Healthcare over haul.

Just read on Rep. Dan Crenshaws twitter feed that the House Dems added amendments on a bipartisan bill to lower drug costs to kill the bill.

Instead they are more concerned about reading the Mueller Report out loud.

How is this governing???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Because its an all out witch hunt for Trump. That's why.


----------

